# S.humeralis Different S.manueli ?



## skubiskubi (May 15, 2012)

S.humeralis Different S.manueli ?
What is at OPEFE can not believe I do not own the pictures may not be acceptable and be surrounded size not included.S.humeralis
Frank Magallanes has answered me personally:*There are historical and descriptive problems with S. humeralis. Some scientists agree that S. manueli is the key species, while others argue S. humeralis is a separate distinct species. However, there are problems with S. humeralis descriptions including its maximum size. Also problems with the photos of S. humeralis when compared to the Jegu rehabilitation and the wild caught fish purported to be S. humeralis from the Xingu.

So until scientist can agree if S. humeralis is species in its own right or a synonym of S. manueli which is a better described species, we will not have any real answers for now. *

A few years ago was also discussed by S. maculatus and S. spilopleura.
Think there is something not yet been clarified, some things are not investigated sufficiently.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a lot not clarified yet. Science is evolving...

Problem with our current taxonomy, is that it's for a 99% based on morphology. Now that DNA is slowly being introduced into it, it is only logical problems arise.
One of these problems is, S.manueli may not be exactly what we used to believe it is. It could be the same species as S.humeralis, what basically means we're not sure what species that is either.

It's not that strange, keep in mind most species we consider valid now have been described under several other names as well, these others now being considered synonyms. S.humeralis has also been described as humeralis-gracilior, iridopsis and tizoura. 
This process of revising descriptions and making some synonym to another is not a "done deal", but a proces that still goes on.

The problem with "can not believe" only comes forth from a believe the taxonomy as we know it, is a certain one. It just isn't...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just to help explain a little more about the confusion... below are some original drawings.

1. Original drawing of Serrasalmus iridopsis, being considered a (doubtful) synonym of S.humeralis.










2. Original drawing of Salmo tizoura, also synonym to S.humeralis.










3. Original drawing of one of the types used for the description of S.humeralis.









As you can see, all have similarities, but akso a lot of differences. 
So it's not that easy to determin what species S.humeralis is actually representing.


----------

